# Best Value On The Costa Blanca



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

We are looking to buy a property on the Costa Blanca.We had almost committed to buy on Entre Golf in Los Altos but pulled out with doubts over the new golf course going ahead.
We will be coming back out shortly to have another look and would be very gratefull for anyone`s views on what areas you would recommend and avoid.
We are looking to spend approx 130-140 Euros.
Also do you think re-sale or buying off plan is the best value.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> We are looking to buy a property on the Costa Blanca.We had almost committed to buy on Entre Golf in Los Altos but pulled out with doubts over the new golf course going ahead.
> We will be coming back out shortly to have another look and would be very gratefull for anyone`s views on what areas you would recommend and avoid.
> We are looking to spend approx 130-140 Euros.
> Also do you think re-sale or buying off plan is the best value.
> ...


Theres Oliva Nova in Northern CB and also Bonalba nearer to Alicante .... not sure they are in your price range, you'd have to research.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> We are looking to buy a property on the Costa Blanca.We had almost committed to buy on Entre Golf in Los Altos but pulled out with doubts over the new golf course going ahead.
> We will be coming back out shortly to have another look and would be very gratefull for anyone`s views on what areas you would recommend and avoid.
> We are looking to spend approx 130-140 Euros.
> Also do you think re-sale or buying off plan is the best value.
> ...


HI 

My advice go for a safe resale thats been there ages ,

Its a buyers market so take your time and you will pick up a real bargain 

Regards areas i cant help but choose wisely do not rush in and avoid Torrievieca went there and was robbed on second day NOT Impressed 

I am over in Mallorca where a man doesnt have to check for signs on his gate and keep looking over his shoulder ..


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi Big Pete,

I know what you mean about not checking the sign etc. It could be that you know the sign has been nicked and that you will be robbed from the front.

All places have there problems, I have been to Torrevieja many times and have never had any trouble at all, so I think to down any place on a "one off" visit is a bit strong.

Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Crime at the end of the day is everywhere. In the UK yesterday an OAP lady was tortured for her pin number for her credit card in her home and then murdered.

It'll happen here too. It'll happen in Majorca as well BP, so don't try to make out it doesn't, and the day you cease to worry and throw caution to the wind will be the day you may wish to rue!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Crime at the end of the day is everywhere. In the UK yesterday an OAP lady was tortured for her pin number for her credit card in her home and then murdered.
> 
> It'll happen here too. It'll happen in Majorca as well BP, so don't try to make out it doesn't, and the day you cease to worry and throw caution to the wind will be the day you may wish to rue!


I agree Crime is everywhere and the Uk is bad and getting worse ,
It probably does happen in Mallorca and of course i always keep my wits about me . 
I can only speak as i have found over my years surviving life and all i know is look for the warning signs !!

Now one thing when i was in Torrievieca was i remember commenting on the numerous Villas with Guard dogs and bars on the windows on nearly every Villa !!

Was told then that it was such a high crime area and from what i have heard its got worse , but hey If you like to live in a town where you have to carry padlocks and chains and install the worlds best security alarms , and stay indoors after 10 pm then go and enjoy  On the other hand why not just stay in the UK as that description fits loads of our UK towns .

And you wont need to learn any language hmmmmm well maybe in 10 years a little muslim or Polish maybe LOL


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> On the other hand why not just stay in the UK as that description fits loads of our UK towns .
> 
> And you wont need to learn any language hmmmmm well maybe in 10 years a little muslim or Polish maybe LOL



Oh come on BP 

Where were you living that you had to stay indoors in the UK after 10 pm. Differemt UK to what I know.

Do you know statistics show there are more Poles leaving the UK now than are arriving.

Whats a little Muslim??


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hay BigPete,

I live in the UK and travel to Spain as part of my business, yes there are villa's with bars and security, but my own house in the UK has security. Given that many of the villa's you see are second homes or rentals and they can be empty for long periods, it is only common sense that you take protecting your property seriously. If the home you had in the UK was empty for long periods, then I am sure that you would have alarms and 5 way locks etc. There houses close to me in the UK with dogs, that does not mean there is a problem.

You say you have been to Torrevieja *ONCE,* I do not think that is a reason to put down a town, like many others have got its problems and just like any other place in the world, if you want to find it, you will do.

I would though, like to know where you went to see people wandering round with chains and padlocks, or is that the type of place you frequent when traveling in Spain.

I hope you enjoy living in Majorca and I think that you should stay there and present the good side of the island and don't bother slagging off a place you have only been to ONCE.

As far as speaking other languages, yes I do, I speak, English, Welsh, Dutch, German, French, Italian and a little Russian. Have you manage to learn Spanish yet or are you in an English enclave.

Dave


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

We are backing big Pete on this one !
We based ourselves in Torrevieja, Punta Prima to be precise,to look at properties, and 2 boys tried to mug us,(first night) but we were not so easy to mug( being Scots) ! They got nothing !
And prostitution is rife ! It's a very dirty place too, every step there are used condoms and baby wipes......Yuch !
After a short period of time you start to see so much going on, 2 weeks there, and we will never return.
But we like Alicante & Elche, La manga, Orihuela and lots of other places, just not Torrevieja, Punta Prima, La Zenia & Playa Flamenca, *but the saddest thing of all is.......that area is little England !*


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> We are backing big Pete on this one !
> We based ourselves in Torrevieja, Punta Prima to be precise,to look at properties, and 2 boys tried to mug us,(first night) but we were not so easy to mug( being Scots) ! They got nothing !
> And prostitution is rife ! It's a very dirty place too, every step there are used condoms and baby wipes......Yuch !
> After a short period of time you start to see so much going on, 2 weeks there, and we will never return.
> But we like Alicante & Elche, La manga, Orihuela and lots of other places, just not Torrevieja, Punta Prima, La Zenia & Playa Flamenca, *but the saddest thing of all is.......that area is little England !*


I've read bad things about Torrevieja, but then I've seen people saying they live in areas there where they have seen no trouble. I've never been there tbh as I understand it to be a Brit enclave, but then again I would never have thought that I would be the one to say I like Benidorm (out of season) ... but I do.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> We are backing big Pete on this one !
> We based ourselves in Torrevieja, Punta Prima to be precise,to look at properties, and 2 boys tried to mug us,(first night) but we were not so easy to mug( being Scots) ! They got nothing !
> And prostitution is rife ! It's a very dirty place too, every step there are used condoms and baby wipes......Yuch !
> After a short period of time you start to see so much going on, 2 weeks there, and we will never return.
> But we like Alicante & Elche, La manga, Orihuela and lots of other places, just not Torrevieja, Punta Prima, La Zenia & Playa Flamenca, *but the saddest thing of all is.......that area is little England !*


Thank you 

and for the record i was there 3 weeks and hated every minute of it , put me off Spain for years . and other forums will verify that its hardly the place where Richard Branson .would have a holiday home .

Outside the little block of villas was always chalked pictures and i assumed was kids until was explainned they knew we was out and the coding told them .. very sneaky .


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh come on BP
> 
> Where were you living that you had to stay indoors in the UK after 10 pm. Differemt UK to what I know.
> 
> ...


Well Bradford , Manchester , Greenwich , most towns now days specially on a weekend . 
Full of drunks and low lifes , now days . sad but thats the new Uk for you .

Probably is more going back as even they are only here as they earn 3 times the pay . and claim loads of freebies , they most certainly arent here for our cheap foods fuels and propertys are they ?
I know a few polish workers they are here to earn money for 3 years then they go home and buy a house outright . which is clever of them i reckon .

A little Muslim is one of the bigger ones with the beards who have been caught out by our rains , as they are used to sunshine apparently i am told it makes there skin shrinks and thus restricts the bones growth !! Nett result you get a smaller Muslim and thats why they fit 15 in a 2 bedroomed flat


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi All,

As I have already said, you can find problems anywhere, but in my many visits to Torrevieja, personally, I have never had any trouble or even seen trouble, yes there is rubbish about, but that is just like many parts of the UK.

Torre is a British Enclave, but as I started off, go inland a little, then you will find a nice Spain and you do not have to go to Torrevieja if you have concerns, there are many other nice places.

Dave


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

130 or 140k on the golf course in costa blanca north is going to be quite tough. Lowest we have is 175k plus taxes and that is 100k under valuation.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Goldberg said:


> 130 or 140k on the golf course in costa blanca north is going to be quite tough. Lowest we have is 175k plus taxes and that is 100k under valuation.


Are Golf Club properties always more expensive compared to a similar property in the same area off a course?


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

We have three apartments for sale in Algorfa, which is within 5 minutes drive of La Finca golf Club adn within easy reach of 5 other good courses, they start at 90000 euro for a quick sale.

Dave
(SNIP)


----------

